# WTB VSonic GR02 Bass Edition from HIFINAGE



## roy_pratik (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi guys,I'm planning to buy VSonic GR02 Bass Edition from Hifinage.com as it's the only place to get this superb IEM. Is this store reliable? Any alternative to Hifinage or Vsonic GR02? How's SM E10m?

Please reply guys,I'm in dire need of a good IEM within ~2k 

p.s They are charging everything even the shipping cost,also their payment option is horrible,I don't think I'll buy from there,please suggest alternative to GR02. Thanks


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 19, 2012)

there is no alternative buddy.even i want to buy that IEM. they are i guess reliable because they sell things in [T] forum.so reliability is not an issue.i found another option that is ebay.com,lendmeurears is shipping it for free from singapore for $36.taking current rupees value for $ as 58/- it will come around 2200/-.so if they take care of customs then i may try this option as lendmeurars is a reliable shop.
other users who are experienced with this may show us the right path.lets see.


----------



## sukant (Nov 21, 2012)

what if you get charged customs and total comes to 2600 + , you are effectively buying a non-warranty IEM (claiming warranty will put a hole of another 500 bucks or more in your wallet) . 
If you want Vsonic GR02 BE hifinage is the place to buy .
I do agree their terms and conditions for shipping and DOA is way too weird for a online shopping site , i myself would think twice before ordering.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 21, 2012)

^^
yeah even i am thinking of buying from hifinage without any choice but i am sure that they are making huge profits out of it.though i got reply from lendmeurears,and they told we have to bear the customs but if we want we can tell their store person to understate the price on the package so that customs charge will be less.


----------



## sukant (Nov 22, 2012)

At end of day ultimate goal of any business is profit mate  , only place i felt he was too stringent was his laws and conditions , any physical defect if present will be approved if and only if you open the parcel infront of courier person and do not sign the courier papers , i mean which courier lets you open the package before signing.Many more terms like that are entered .


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 22, 2012)

^^
whoa i didn't bother to see those.will see it now.btw they are shipping it in bluedart so that shouldn't be a serious problem.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi,

I just placed an order for the same IEMs. But how do I initiate payment?

There is no facility provided on the site. The order is in status pending and there is no facility to pay them, no account number provided either. Can anyone tell me how do you pay these guys?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 22, 2012)

^^
hey account number is there in support > payment and shipping option.check it out.its an SBI account.please do share your experience once you get the IEM.thanks.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2012)

Done...hoping to get it by Monday.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2012)

Finally got my Vsonic GR02 BE.

I am listening to it without much burn-in. The bass and lows seem plentiful and detailed and I can hear subtle characteristics of the music that I have never observed before. Also, the drums seems to be more front and centre and the bass drowns out the highs sometimes, this could be because of the lack of burn-in, some equalizer tweaks should fix this for the time being. The mids are crisp and vocals are pretty clear and so it the buzz of the overdriven guitar.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 28, 2012)

^^
thanks for the short review buddy.will buy it soon either from lendmeurears or hifinage.its just matter of time.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 13, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Finally got my Vsonic GR02 BE.
> 
> I am listening to it without much burn-in. The bass and lows seem plentiful and detailed and I can hear subtle characteristics of the music that I have never observed before. Also, the drums seems to be more front and centre and the bass drowns out the highs sometimes, this could be because of the lack of burn-in, some equalizer tweaks should fix this for the time being. The mids are crisp and vocals are pretty clear and so it the buzz of the overdriven guitar.



Hi,

How much you paid? In hifinage it shows Rs2175 + Rs 326(Taxes). Is there any other option other than this.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 13, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Hi,
> 
> How much you paid? In hifinage it shows Rs2175 + Rs 326(Taxes). Is there any other option other than this.


it costed him 2.6 k or something,if im not mistaken.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah, it cost me around 2.6 inclusive of shipping/taxes etc.


----------



## 5fusion (Mar 14, 2013)

i am looking to get one..hope these guys are good ..days to deliver? will they be providing good support if anything happens to iem? otherwise buying from lendmeurears makes a better place as when hifinage adds up the taxes, its like paying customs only.
was thinking of getting gr06. price on site 3.6k. but when about to checkout, taxes come in & price goes up like 4.1k. crazy. and that refrains me from getting it. good way to play with customers plus their terms and conditions are wierd. i doubt about their support. i want it but dunno if i should get it from them.


----------

